# Suche gutes Buch



## Noar (10. Aug 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch ein (oder mehrere) gute Bücher zum Thema Spieleentwicklung mit Java? Vielleicht mit Schwerpunkt auf 3D? Deutsch oder englisch ist egal.

Gruß Noar


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Aug 2004)

Eine kleine Liste von englischen Büchern gibt es hier, gleich mit kurzer Beschreibung:

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-09-1997/jw-09-bookreview.html


Woanders gab es noch diese Liste:

Java Game Programming Books:

Micro Java Game Development (2002) by Roman Verhovsek, David Fox 
Java 2 Game Programming (2001) 
Java Game Programming for Dummies (1998) 
Developing Java Entertainment Applets (1997) 
Teach Yourself Internet Game Programming With Java in 21 Days (1996) 
Black Art of Java Game Programming (1996) 
Cutting-Edge Java Game Programming (1996)


----------



## raven (11. Aug 2004)

hast du auch Bücher über Spieleprogrammierung auf deutsch


----------



## Noar (25. Aug 2004)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort. Sowas hatte ich gesucht.
Ich habe mich erstmal für das Buch "Java 2 Game Programming" entschieden. Sollte in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintrudeln.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, nachdem ich es durch habe, hier ein kurzes Fazit zu schreiben.

Gruß Noar


----------



## Reality (25. Aug 2004)

Ja, mach das bitte.
Habe nämlich vor ein Spiel zu programmieren für das Projekt das ich dieses Schuljahr machen werde.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (27. Aug 2004)

Ich habe mir gerade eben Java Game Programming von David Brackeen New Riders Publishing bestellt.
Werde berichten wie das ist.
Hoffentlich machen mir meine Englisch-Kenntnisse keine Probleme.
Aber der Code macht mir am Meisten Sorgen. :bahnhof: 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

